# My dog story



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your story brought me to tears. York sounds like an amazing dog and I can't imagine what you're going through right now.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you to share your dog story. Sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Anastasia, I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to York. You grew up together and shared a special bond. Your tribute to York is beautiful -- the pictures, the song, just perfect. 

I'm glad you are getting another puppy and will watch for future posts of new adventures.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog and the beautiful life you shared. Thank you for sharing it with us. Thank you for deciding to give another Golden a beautiful life. God bless you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for the loving tribute to "York". We had to face the same ordeal 9 months ago. I can assure you "York" will be a part of you forever. Our home was so empty without our beloved golden "Jessie" we decided to get another golden. His name is "Pete". He has brought so much laughter and joy into our lives. The pain of your loss will lessen, the beautiful memories will remain and if you decide on another golden you won't replace "York" but you will fall in love again.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its so hard when we have to say goodbye. What a beautiful story about your York. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of York.

Your tribute was beautiful, he was a beautiful and wonderful boy.

I hope your new pup will help heal your heart and bring you lots of love and joy into your life again.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Anastasia,

What a beautiful dog York was and what a wonderful tribute you put together. Today is 1 month since I lost my dog Simon and your video brought all the warm feelings and emotions that will never ever fade to the surface..*thank you*. I hope you find another wonderful dog like York. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

You had a beautiful relationship that will never die. I am in tears.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Your story had me tearing up.


----------



## My Kaysea Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautifully written tribute to York. So sorry you've lost your cat as well. A new puppy should bring extra joy to your life. Though you'll never replace the part of your heart reserved for York, you have the capacity to love a new little golden pup - congratulations!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks so much to everyone, can't believe I got so much support best wishes to all of you  my heart goes out to all the people who have experienced similar pain.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful best friend. What a treasure such a special friendship will always be to you -- your love for him will never die and he will always remain with you in your heart.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Your new Tashora puppy will help you and your family soon. You hang in there.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have written a beautiful tribute to York - I don't think we ever get over the pain at having to part with our much loved goldens (or others), but we do get a little bit better at coping. You have happy memories of your lives spent together and they will never leave you because they are in the safest place of all, deep in your heart.

You will make new memories with your new pup but they will never replace York's


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anastasia*

Please email me your screen name and York's name and the date and year he went to the Rainbow Bridge, and I will add him to the Rainbow Bridge list.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Anastasia-
Your Youtube and story have me in tears this morning.
Such a beautiful tribute to a lovely and well loved dog.
I am sorry for your loss.
I too fell in love with my first Golden Buffy as a child.
I too lost the love of my life Homer last year.
Now I have Olliver. He is filling in those empty spaces.
You will never forget but you can find new love and joy with a new dog.
 Robin


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anastasia*



anastasia said:


> not sure if this is the right place for this... im really new here  I registered because I am planning to get another golden puppy this summer from Tashora . My dog passed away a year ago and I did not think I would ever be able to move on, but now a year later it looks like I really want another golden. York came from Russia with my family when we all moved, his parents were from Belgium. He was truly the best dog, I am still heartbroken and the pain isn't any worse a year later when I really think about it.
> I decided to get a puppy when my cat passed away during a really complex 7000$ surgery 3 weeks ago. That night, I truly felt empty. And now with only one kitty left at my parents house, I just feel lonely. I am so beyond excited for my new puppy, but will never be able to truly say goodbye to my York. So this is for him.
> 
> R.I.P York - YouTube
> ...


Yours is one of the most beautiful tributes I've ever read. I think you summed up how ALL of us feel saying goodbye, but having all of the beautiful times and memories with us forever. It is clear how special York was!!

I added York to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-28.html#post4249457


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Wanted to update everyone, this is Winchester  He makes me smile every day. I am still missing York so much, but I am so blessed to have this new angel in my life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Winchester*

Your Winchester is so adorable!! I am sure that York is smiling from the Rainbow Bridge. We'd love more pics.
There is a thread on here for puppy Golden pictures. Perhaps you want to start a thread for Winchester!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/
Click here and see the button that says New Thread-click on that and start a thread for Winchester.

Here's a section for puppies:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to York. Had me sooo teary eyed but your words were exactly how our family felt. We are never ready to say good-bye to our beloved Goldens.

But I would like to say HELLO to Winchester! He is so very sweet.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I just added the tickers to my signature yesterday and they count the exact days since specific dates and it really hit me that it will be 2 years this year that York has been gone. I wanted to thank everyone who responded to this thread. Thank you so much for your support, it means so much to me. Winchester has helped me heal so much I cannot even believe it. I used to think there was no way to heal the emptiness I felt and I thought that I wouldn't be able to love another dog the same way and it would be unfair to any new puppy I brought into my life. I was so wrong, he is so different from York and I love him for all the different reasons. York will always be my sunshine and I truly couldn't have asked for a better York  and now I cannot ask for a better Winchester. I pray for every one out there going through the same thing I went through with York.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I have read your story before and I am reading it again because I am so excited about getting our new boy in a couple of days and at the same time I miss my Oakley so very much. 

It is comforting to read stories like yours. That we have lots of room in our hearts to give and to receive love from more than 1 special Golden.

Maybe I will see you at East Beach in White Rock this Summer with our new boy


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Melakat said:


> I have read your story before and I am reading it again because I am so excited about getting our new boy in a couple of days and at the same time I miss my Oakley so very much.
> 
> It is comforting to read stories like yours. That we have lots of room in our hearts to give and to receive love from more than 1 special Golden.
> 
> Maybe I will see you at East Beach in White Rock this Summer with our new boy


That is so great! I am very excited for you.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

May your next golden help fill the giant void in your heart


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a great story you have written about your wonderful York.


----------

